# Buzzer for break-time



## RIVETER

Are you controlling it with a PLC?


----------



## JTMEYER

We used a PICO controler on a system like that a couple years ago. Cheap enough.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Allen-Bradley-P...t=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item45f57128f2


----------



## MDShunk

If your time clock system doesn't have relay outputs (strange that yours doesn't), I'd probably push for a PICO or NANO PLC as a cheap solution. You can program a PICO right on the front panel, without software or a laptop.


----------



## Jlarson

I would go with the Pico, or a similar controller. Just about everyone makes one; Eaton, Siemens, Moller, IDEC, and a few others. Not all come with a clock so just look at the specs before ordering.


----------



## wildleg

buzzer ? get the secretary to buy a vuvuzela (sp ?), or just get a small air horn.


----------



## davis9

Tom

Never mind the buzzing noise would be on too long....


----------



## ecptime

*break timers*

try www.belltimers.com



Mike in Canada said:


> Does anyone know of a good but not too expensive system for sounding a programmable buzzer? I need to be able to set 8 or more times for the buzzer to sound. Is there a 'standard' solution? Our time clock doesn't seem to have the capacity to do it.
> 
> Mike


----------

